# The New 2018 Giant Propel



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not exactly feeling this one at the moment. It just looks a little awkward. Maybe it will look better with other paint jobs and a standard/aero seatpost (non-ISP).

Spotted: Giant Propel Disc prototype at the Tour de France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I think it's the stem than makes it look a bit strange, but it could still be a prototype ... so, who knows.

I will say though ... I'd ride it


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> I think it's the stem than makes it look a bit strange, but it could still be a prototype ... so, who knows.
> 
> I will say though ... I'd ride it


No doubt, lol.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Based on picture #19, I would say that is not the final top cap/stem integration.

Otherwise, that's a slick looking bike!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I don't like the seatube area design or the seat stays much.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Giant's Italian localized website has the updated 2018 colorways for the old rim-brake model up.


https://www.giant-bicycles.com/it/bikes-propel-advanced-pro-2018
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/it/propel-advanced-sl-1-2018
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/it/bikes-propel-advanced-2018

--

As for how the new disc frame looks. Big ol' meh from me. Hard to believe it improves much on the old frame considering how derivative it is. Looks like the only significant updates are the completely hidden cables, stem, and the radius at the seat tube/top tube junction.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I was just told that details on the new Propel will be released at Eurobike this year and that everything is hush hush secret secret for Giant until then.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Aug 3, 2017)

Wasn't the Eurobike 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Wasn't the Eurobike 3 weeks ago?


Nope, end of the month:

August 30 - September 2, 2017


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Aug 3, 2017)

My bad.


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Im waiting to see the specs and graphics on the SL frameset on the 2018 Propel. I assume the price will be around $3000 (Frameset) and it will be more aero, lighter, and hopefully, more comfortable than the previous generation.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Those are probably safe guesses though I kind of doubt the more comfortable part given the tube shapes. Here's more:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/07/0...-disc-aero-road-bike-raced-le-tour-de-france/


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

If it has clearance for 28mm tires, it will be more comfortable...


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

I just hope its available with brake calipers and descent color. Please Giant, tone down on the graphics.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ceugene said:


> If it has clearance for 28mm tires, it will be more comfortable...


Good point, I forgot about that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Aeolite said:


> I just hope its available with brake calipers and descent color. Please Giant, tone down on the graphics.


I have been hearing no rim brakes on the new SL model, disc only, but I guess nobody really knows for sure at this point.


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Rashadabd said:


> I have been hearing no rim brakes on the new SL model, disc only, but I guess nobody really knows for sure at this point.


2018 Propel SL from Giant Italian website


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Aeolite said:


> 2018 Propel SL from Giant Italian website


I guess what I'm saying is the new frameset won't be offered in a rim brake model. That is clearly the old design. The new frame will be disc only.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Me want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jwiffle said:


> Me want.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


We should see the full range in week or so.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Embargo lifted

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/giant-propel-disc-advanced-sl-2018-first-ride-review-details-price/

2018 Giant Propel Advanced Disc: all in on hydraulics - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's an interesting bike. Not one that I would probably purchase, but it has some cool features. The most affordable version ($3700) is reportedly 18.4 pounds with carbon wheels though....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Liking it a lot more now that I am seeing the base model at different angels and the higher end bikes in motion. It's actually a pretty sweet setup. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/propel-disc-range






https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/giant-propel-disc-advanced-sl-2018-first-ride-review-details-price/

First ride: The new 2018 Giant Propel Disc - Canadian Cycling Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A tad heavy, but not bad at all.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One of the interesting things about this is that their aren't any frameset options and it also looks like no models with the older design will be sold in the U.S.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

One sure thing is that it seems these guys have started to take marketing very seriously. These Specialized like videos are guaranteed to make a hit. The 2017's TCR Pro disc video is truly cool indeed..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> One sure thing is that it seems these guys have started to take marketing very seriously. These Specialized like videos are guaranteed to make a hit. The 2017's TCR Pro disc video is truly cool indeed..


Yep, they have definitely stepped up their game.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I just picked up a new to me 2019 Giant Propel Advanced Disc. 

Has anyone run wider than stock tires?

The stock Gavia 25c tubeless come up narrow. 

I am looking to run 28c tubeless, either Conti 5000 or Hutchinson Fusion 5. 

I know from experience and research that the Contis are wider, i would likely have to stay with 25's. 

Same for the Schwalbe Pro Ones. 

Has anyone tried the Hutchinson in 28c tubeless and does it fit with the stock rims?

I have read the frame has clearance for 30 mm but i don't want to push it, an actual 28 mm width is what I'm looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Conti 4000s usually run pretty wide. I don't think this is the case with the 5000s. At least not based on some of the posts I've seen online.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

